# Naked PF for cherub?



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Now that my Cherub is finally up and running I'm looking to invest in a naked PF - I had one for my classic and would swear by it if only for the fact it was easier to keep clean.

The Fracino naked PF isn't an option as I'm looking to use my 17LM basket, but my research seems to indicate that the Cherub will take any e61 PF?

If this is the case, I see the following options:

- a functional but aesthetically boring PF from HappyDonkey










- a slightly better looking PF from BB










- sacrifice one of the PFs that came with the machine and get one cut (not ideal as I bought used and the handles have a couple of wear-and-tear dings on them)

Does anyone have any suggestions to add? Perhaps a compatible PF they've discovered that looks particularly sweet? I intend on keeping my Cherub for a while, so I want something I'm going to be happy looking at, seeing how the Cherub looks the business!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I picked up one from BB yesterday (a double spout, but the rest of it is the same as the bottomless) and the lugs aren't quite as thick as the stock PF on the Ariete (which I'm assuming to be identical to the Cherub), so getting it snug means turning it around 45deg+ further than normal.

Perhaps not a huge deal when bottomless, but worth noting none the less.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure why manufacturers and even retailers seem to make it so hard to offer sufficient information about naked pf's they produce/sell so a consumer can be sure that it will 100% fit their machine in the same way as the stock spouted pf that came supplied with their machine does?!


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Well that settles it then - I've asked Callum to cut down my single spout, as I suspected a a cheap replacement might not be brass whilst at least I know the current ones are authentic.

Unfortunately the ones that came used with the machine have taken a couple of dings and have marks that are incompatible with my anal retentiveness - can anyone recommend replacement handles or has anyone had experience restoring handles with some fine sandpaper?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If my memory serves me well, when I had a Piccino the naked from Happy D which fits the Faema was the one I used.

Ian


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a Fracino bottomless PF you could cut down. If interested I would be happy to sell it


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks yes, but I'm just gonna cut the single spout I have - I'd rather buy a new handle or restore it so as to personalise it anyway I think


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I have a Fracino bottomless PF you could cut down. If interested I would be happy to sell it


:-/

How do you cutdown a bottomless? And isn't a bottomless what he wants in the first place?

Or has something flown over my head.......


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Drewster said:


> How do you cutdown a bottomless? And isn't a bottomless what he wants in the first place?
> 
> Or has something flown over my head.......


The Fracino bottomless isn't actually bottomless, as it has a bit of a lip around the bottom edge that's fine with the stock basket, but interferes with VST baskets.

I'm currently looking for someone/where to get my "bottomless" cut for just that reason.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Mister_Tad said:


> The Fracino bottomless isn't actually bottomless, as it has a bit of a lip around the bottom edge that's fine with the stock basket, but interferes with VST baskets.
> 
> I'm currently looking for someone/where to get my "bottomless" cut for just that reason.


I believe Callum_T on these forums offers such a service for a very reasonable price


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wombat said:


> I believe Callum_T on these forums offers such a service for a very reasonable price


I'm not sure he has done that for a while. I did know he could source new naked pf of some descriptions at good prices though


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I reached out to him - he's still doing it, but had poor results opening out already-bottomless ones in the past so wasn't keen on taking it on :/


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mister_Tad said:


> The Fracino bottomless isn't actually bottomless, as it has a bit of a lip around the bottom edge that's fine with the stock basket, but interferes with VST baskets.
> 
> I'm currently looking for someone/where to get my "bottomless" cut for just that reason.


Ahhhh it was a WHOOSH!! high above my head then!


----------

